# Signature Not showing :(



## IcyMist (May 27, 2005)

I tried to add a signature and it shows up in the box, but it doesn't show on my posts. HALPPPPPPPP 

Oops looks like it does show up.  Guess it just has to be a new post and won't show up on old ones.  Please ignore the silly woman behind the curtain.


----------



## GB (May 27, 2005)

I see a sig on your posts. It says " Laughter is the jam on the toast of life; it adds flavour, keeps it from becoming too dry, and makes it easier to swallow."


----------

